# NRS Cat Frame Scout Bars



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

you are on the right track. you can get NRS to cut you a crossbar to any length if you don't mind going all the way across.

if you have a welding friend you could weld some AL angle to your rails to stand on or go cheap with hose clamps and wood.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Josh,

1. You may have noticed that I had my scout bars attached to the top rail, but cut the middle out and spliced it so it would squeeze between the captain's boxes. Works very well, I have a wooden dowel holding them together that I fit in and soaked in water to swell. I should have just threaded PVC and padded it for barefoot summer days. You could use low pros attached to boards. You can also use inter tube rubber to attach NRS fittings to smaller sized pipe.

2. What is a solid ID cat boater doing dredging the UT/CO boating scene for advice 

sn


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been thinking of using the NRS side rail racks for scout bars. 3 ft. long, 8 inches wide, skidguard marine plywood, with Lo-Pros attached. My only issue is whether the Lo-Pros will stick out too much from the lower siderails and rub on the tubes. I've also thought about the NRS spreader bars with the skidguard decks attached. NRS will make a skidguard deck to any specs you want. They custom made a floor board for my cat with strap slots. Just give them a call.
KJ


jmcdannel said:


> Has anybody come up with a good way to add scout bars to the lower frame rails on an NRS cat frame? I've fallen through the middle of that frame and could have avoided the swim if I had a more solid place to plant my feet. I like the madcatr/PRE scout bars - they are just wide enough to provide good footing and a place to grab if you have an out-of-seat/boat experience, but they still keep the cockpit opening wide enough to get in/out of through the middle when you really need to. They also maintain good ground clearance under the majority of the frame.
> 
> So, would a couple low-pro's with a 2x4 attached be the way to go - or does someone have a better idea?


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

dgosn:
1. all i remember about being on your boat was the wire mesh floor, but i don't remember how it was attached.
2. because the idaho whitewater group has been a little slow and I'm bored and I want to boat so fucking bad, all I can do is talk about it. Did you get your sotar yet?

cataraft girl - I thought about that too - I have the 6' side rail rack and they're the best part of the frame now. I like the idea of getting a couple spreader bars and using that to attach some scout planks. I don't really want a full 8 inches, but it would be easy to attach a 2x4 or something. I need a spreader bar or 3rd yoke anyway. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Do you have a 66 in. or 72 in. wide NRS frame?


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't remember - I think it is 72. It's in storage right now, and I probably won't get it out until march or april.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a 72" NRS cat frame - lower bars are about 40" apart if memory serves. I just cut a 2x4 to sit on the bars, drilled two large diameter holes in each end, and cam-strapped it on. Its a ******* scout bar...


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

cataraftgirl said:


> I've been thinking of using the NRS side rail racks for scout bars. 3 ft. long, 8 inches wide, skidguard marine plywood, with Lo-Pros attached. My only issue is whether the Lo-Pros will stick out too much from the lower siderails and rub on the tubes. I've also thought about the NRS spreader bars with the skidguard decks attached. NRS will make a skidguard deck to any specs you want. They custom made a floor board for my cat with strap slots. Just give them a call.
> KJ


 
Yes they the ends of the lopros will stick out too far and poke into the tubes


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Josh, would these speedrail T's work? I'm not sure of the config of the NRS catframe, but these are spares sitting around I'd be willing to part with, or tell you where to order. sounds like you'd need 4, and I have 2.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, that looks like a good way to do it. My frame is in storage, so I probably won't do any rigging until spring. It's probably cheaper than getting the spreader bars from NRS.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dgosn said:


> 2. What is a solid ID cat boater doing dredging the UT/CO boating scene for advice
> 
> sn


Scott- Do YOU have your wilderness gateway camp reserved yet? 

JMC-seems we'll be able to arrange a transfer for evaluation purposes.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I think I have got your solution if you have a metal supply place nearby. Where I live I can buy aluminum pipe and structural angle by the foot. 

Get yer self (or elf) a couple of those flattened NRS u-bolts per side. Get a couple 2 foot sections of 6 x 4 x ½ or 3/8 structural angle and round off the corners with a little elbow grease and a file, or jigsaw, or angle grinder. Drill some holes in the 4 inch width side and run the u-bolts over your drop side rail poking in towards the center of the boat and bolt with nylock nuts. The top of the angle, the 6” width should stick up a little above the top of your bottom rail and be pretty nice for standing on.

Cost should be around $30 total assuming you have a drill and a file

I think someone may owe me a beer

Cheers,
Shapp


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I was thinking of the speedrail as attaching to some cross/drop bar in the front/back (similar to Dave's scout bars), not attaching to the rail alongside the tube, which is what I now think you are thinking. The speedrails may have a hard time holding (and not spinning down) with just the setscrews, but there have been other posts about adding pins to them. Shapp, haven't you posted about that? Maybe it was chip. It might have even been different fittings than speedrail, but a very similar design with a smooth top that wouldn't be sharp or extend significantly into the tubes.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

shappattack said:


> > Cost should be around $30 total assuming you have a drill and a file
> > I think someone may owe me a beer
> > Cheers,
> > Shapp
> ...


 
SYOTR


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Rich said:


> SYOTR


Where can you get duct tape for $3, that is a hell of a deal


----------



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

What about a pair of nrs drop rails attached to the lower bar of the yoke. You could cut the bent part and re-attach the low pros to more or less match the side rails and have scout bars running the full length, yoke to yoke. It appears it would give you two parallel bars on each side. Similar to most custom cat frame but obiously much heavier.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Rich said:


> SYOTR


Sweet, looking forward to meeting you then!


----------



## boatmusher (Jun 18, 2008)

mgpaddler said:


> What about a pair of nrs drop rails attached to the lower bar of the yoke. You could cut the bent part and re-attach the low pros to more or less match the side rails and have scout bars running the full length, yoke to yoke. It appears it would give you two parallel bars on each side. Similar to most custom cat frame but obiously much heavier.



I like that idea. Everything would rig to the bars. Bomber rig. Add a little weight... But the pros sure would be nice.


----------



## jmcdannel (Apr 22, 2009)

shappattack - I like that idea. There is a metal shop here - I think I can get what I need. Thanks.

laura - scott has B06 at wilderness gateway - I think. C-Loop FTW!


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is a conceptual top and side view. On another note, you could add a little piece of extruded channel between the pipe and angle (bolts going through the channel and angle) to reduce rotational slippage, exactly like the bolt on NRS seat plate, it would not need to be welded to the aluminum angle though, like the little piece of channel is welded on the seat plate. You could also use 3 u-bolts to reduce slippage if you are a hefty dude like Hoss.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

jmcdannel said:


> shappattack - I like that idea. There is a metal shop here - I think I can get what I need. Thanks.
> 
> laura - scott has B06 at wilderness gateway - I think. C-Loop FTW!


Once again Shapp's ideas come through. But out-and-out ASKING for a beer for rigging advice on the Buzz? Poor form man!

Yeah, C-loop!


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Scott- Do YOU have your wilderness gateway camp reserved yet?
> 
> JMC-seems we'll be able to arrange a transfer for evaluation purposes.



I do Laura, B-03. I am all excited for a week of flipping swimming, and heckling!

Hoping to line up a couple of weeks of permits afterward.


----------

